# GH/KH for Black Mollys in planted tank...



## Richie38 (Oct 14, 2010)

What would be a good GH and KH for black mollys, in a planted tank? I just want to make sure I have my tank at the right parameters so my black mollys, and my plants can thrive together in the same conditions. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Richie,
I don't do anything special for my mollies and they are doing great. As far as I can tell they are easy keepers. If anyone wants to dispute that, maybe they will answer your question.


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a few problems with a molly once, and decided it was because I had no salt at all in the tank. I think they appreciate some salinity. In my limited experience most plants can tolerate a little salt (never killed one in salting my tank). You might add 25% of the recommended dose, just to be safe with the plants but to have some for the molly.
One guy I know actually used mollys to cycle his saltwater tanks.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

No salt (or pepper) in my tank, and the mollies are crazy healthy, good looking & eating like pigs. But I have heard the salt thing. Never needed it. Mine are good unsalted.


----------

